# Update on Indy



## WeNamedtheDogIndiana (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you so much for all of your encouragement!! You guys really were such a help! I was feeling a little like a neurotic mom. Your feedback was such a blessing!
Indy's injuries became more and more apparent and we ended up at the Vet yesterday. He had a good exam, tho he took a while to warm up ( our vet has a similar look to the groomer) but he did warm up and get back to his social antics with her. She gave him injections of and anti inflammatory and of antibiotics to help with his swollen face/and various wounds. He has had 24 hours at home on meds and seems to be feeling a lot more like himself!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor, poor baby!! Take photos and date them. I'd make sure to register a complaint with the groomer's boss, if she has one. Or the groomer by herself if she works alone.

I hate hearing that happened!:rant:

Glad you got him to the vet.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Happy to hear Indy's feeling better and acting more like himself. So sorry he had to go through that experience.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

None of this is making me feel better about Perry's grooming in December... we only go to an official groomer twice a year (so s/he can fix the mess I make when I groom him at home the rest of the year, since we don't have a decent groomer here in Kampala). The one he's gone to before did a fine job, but just found out that she left the shop and there's someone new. For family politics reason (my cousin owns the shop) i can't just ask for the previous woman's contact info and go to her, but I'm a little leery of someone new, especially after reading all of this. 

I'm going to have to go armed with pictures and clear instructions about what I do and don't want done and then fingers crossed.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Melissa Brill said:


> None of this is making me feel better about Perry's grooming in December... we only go to an official groomer twice a year (so s/he can fix the mess I make when I groom him at home the rest of the year, since we don't have a decent groomer here in Kampala). The one he's gone to before did a fine job, but just found out that she left the shop and there's someone new. For family politics reason (my cousin owns the shop) i can't just ask for the previous woman's contact info and go to her, but I'm a little leery of someone new, especially after reading all of this.
> 
> I'm going to have to go armed with pictures and clear instructions about what I do and don't want done and then fingers crossed.


If you are going to be in Northern Virginia, Loki goes to a terrific groomer in the Shirlington area of Arlington. They only take dogs by appointment and groom them all the way through. It usually takes around an 1 1/2 hours for Loki. I always get a 6:00 p.m. appointment so we have dinner while he gets groomed. I also take him late because there are fewer people around so he is less distracted - the grooming area is open to a doggie bakery and store. He also barks and whines the whole time because he is a diva. We have been going to the same groomer for over a year and he still acts just the same - but only for the dryer and brushing - he is really good while she cuts his hair.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the update! Thinking of him! Good luck, Melissa! Loki, Loki, Loki!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*PA*



Barbara Levy said:


> If you are going to be in Northern Virginia, Loki goes to a terrific groomer in the Shirlington area of Arlington. They only take dogs by appointment and groom them all the way through. It usually takes around an 1 1/2 hours for Loki. I always get a 6:00 p.m. appointment so we have dinner while he gets groomed. I also take him late because there are fewer people around so he is less distracted - the grooming area is open to a doggie bakery and store. He also barks and whines the whole time because he is a diva. We have been going to the same groomer for over a year and he still acts just the same - but only for the dryer and brushing - he is really good while she cuts his hair.


Thanks Barbara. We'll be in NE PA... I'm sure we'll be fine (we do have the advantage of being related to the owners, so that might make the groomer pay a little more attention  )


----------

